# Thearapy dog question



## acurajane (May 21, 2008)

Hi, I am already in touch with a trainer to get started. But here is my question- Where can you take a theary dog? I have heard so many back and forth things.Thanks


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

Are you asking about the types of places where we volunteer with our therapy animals? That depends on the training and what the facilities in your area accept. For instance, in my area many facilities no longer accept animals that are just registered - they want certified dogs with higher levels of team training.

Or are you asking where you can go besides where you volunteer - that would be anyplace any other pet/companion dog is allowed. Therapy dogs can go where they are invited, but have no special priveleges besides those facilities where they volunteer.


----------



## acurajane (May 21, 2008)

I am wanting to get my lab( Sadie ) certified as a therapy dog. I want to take into nursing homes, hospitols, and anywhere else that she would be needed.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

What organization are you looking to certify / register with?

Most will give you a list of facilities in your area that they already have an established relationship with, to help get you started, and they will also send you materials you can use to approach other places about bringing your Therapy Dog in and setting up visits.

All Therapy Dog visits are "by appointment" - meaning you set up when you go visit. You can't just drop by and visit when the muse strikes you.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Yes, there are groups - like Therapy Dogs International and Delta Dogs, that will certify your dog and give you a list of places to go.

But you can also check with any senior living centers, nursing homes, etc. in your area to see if they would be interested in having your dog visit.

Not all places require dogs to be certified in order for them to come visit.


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

you want to contact T.D.Inc in Wyoming, they can supply you with a list of testers in your area, and the testers can advise you about the local organization`s you can join, if you want


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Call the local nursing/assisted living homes and see if/who is the group that does therapy visits there. I found our therapy group through our Humane Society, but the obedience school 45 miles away also has the same therapy program.

OT: I was born in Fort Lenoardwood!


----------



## EJQ (May 13, 2003)

We are with *Therapy Dogs International* (TDI).

You must go through the training (Let me say it is not a slam dunk). You will have to go through basic obedience, followed by some sort of advanced training. Eventually you and your dog will need to earn your Canine Good Citizen rating (or what ever they're calling it now a days) this is from an AKC examiner. Finally after completing the training specifically for therapy, you and your dog will be examined by an AKC examiner. If you pass you can go for your TDI. TDI will actually give a list of places that are looking therapy dogs. Personally, I contacted the three major hospitals in the city of Albany and a Long Term Care/ Rehabilitation Facility in Catskill, NY.

We usually go into the ER of one of the hospitals. We spend a lot of time in the Long Term Care Facility. I like this place because we pretty much see the same people every time. It's like seeing old friends for Ara and of course the patients are always excited to see her as well. BTW, schools and libraries usually like therapy dogs for reading programs.

OK, here's something that I mentioned in an earlier thread. We are actually allowed in one of the major shopping malls in Albany. The management of this mall considers therapy dogs as service dogs - not everyone does. I have to say that I have NOT asked for permission to enter any of the many other malls in the city.

I hope you go forward - you will not regret it - it is very rewarding.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Different places have their own requirements. For example, we have a pretty well known children's hospital in town and they ONLY allow Delta certified dogs in their facility. The veteran's home pretty much allows ANY pet (but therapy dogs go there to visit people who don't have relative's pets come visit). Other organizations require TDI, or certification through our local group, West Michigan Therapy Dogs.


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

Just an FYI - Therapy Dogs International, INC and Delta do not certify dogs or teams. They conduct a test and they register the team as passing the test. 

Although there are several differences, a registering group is stating that on a given day a dog passed a test, but they were not involved in the training however much or little there was. 

A certifying group is stating that after extensive training, observation and testing they are validating the animal/human team has passed all their requirements and is ready to work. 

Some dogs passed the one time test and are registered with no training in therapy work for either animal or human, so some facilities that know that will not accept a registered dog. 

There are some local groups that do more extensive training for both the animal and human part of team and they may certify the dog, but use a registering group for the testing and insurance.

Other groups (like the one I am with) do their own extensive training and also certify and insure their own teams. 

You got good advise when someone said to contact agencies in your area to see who's animals they use. Some areas are limited, some have more options.

The main thing to look at is what type of therapy work you hope to do. For instance, if you are registered with TDI, INC, you need to know they do not allow physical therapy work. I know one local group who's registrations were pulled for allowing dogs to do PT or OT work. They had to test again with a different registering group.

Some registrars do not allow you to give treats or residents of the facility to give treats. If there was an incident, you may not be insured if your registering group forbid the use of them.

My dogs are certified to work off leash and do so in a group setting at one facility. Many registering groups do not allow any type off leash work.

We don't allow any type of collar except a flat one with no tags. No head halters, martingales, and certainly no chokers or prongs. Our thought is that if your dog still needs those tools, it is not yet ready to safely be involved in doing therapy work. 

On the other hand, some registering groups allow head halters.

The main thing is to decide not only what you want to do, but what your dog is comfortable doing. Then check with area facilities and training groups to see what is offered in your area.

Be informed. 

Any way you can become involved volunteering in AAT will be time well spent and you will be glad you took the leap!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

^ My bad, I always say that.



> Originally Posted By: Skye'sMom
> The main thing is to decide not only what you want to do, but what your dog is comfortable doing.


So true. With Kenya we did the CGC, then did training with the local therapy club and passed their test, then did the TDI and the TT. But she just isn't into it. She's not really a people-dog and doesn't seem to get enough out of it, so I never turned in my papers for TDI or the local group.


----------



## acurajane (May 21, 2008)

Thank you all for the info. Its very helpful. Right now Sadie and I are attending classes working toward her CGC which is for the most part the only thing needed around here. However I don't want to do this only part way. My goal is to be where Sadie and I are needed. Sadie is the calmest lab who has never been scared of anything. She has already been around wheelchairs and crutches and we have to kids who maul her on a daily basis and she has benn 100% perfect. And this is something for me to do as well. I love to get out and meet people and help if I can. My military career was cut short and I want to do something to serve and help. Thank you all so much


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

You have the most important part of a successful therapy team - a wonderful dog!

Keep us posted when you get out and about with her.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Skye'sMomJust an FYI - Therapy Dogs International, INC and Delta do not certify dogs or teams. They conduct a test and they register the team as passing the test.
> 
> Although there are several differences, a registering group is stating that on a given day a dog passed a test, but they were not involved in the training however much or little there was.
> 
> A certifying group is stating that after extensive training, observation and testing they are validating the animal/human team has passed all their requirements and is ready to work.



Both therapy dog organizations (local) I volunteer with call it "certification" or "certified" but they have no involvement in training dogs. One has a "practice session" one week and then a test the next week. The other just has a test for the dog/handler team plus several requirements only for the handler. The one with a "practice session" and test has a few types of programs, the type I volunteer with is involved in physical therapy for hospital patients with the help/supervision of the hospital physical therapist. They have programs in a number of hospitals. The other organization is a children's literacy organization, they have programs in disadvantaged schools, community centers and other places. Their programs include volunteers with and without dogs and part of the program involves the children (individually) reading to the dogs. They have worked with the University of Illinois Chicago to assess the literacy skills of children involved in their programs using the DIBELS assessment and found a significant improvement in reading fluency with kids involved in the program vs. those not involved.

Info from the website of one:


> Quote:Animal-assisted therapy (AAT) is a goal-directed intervention in which a trained, *certified *animal is an integral part of a rehabilitation or treatment process. Provided by a handler in a program developed with or by health care and human services professionals, AAT is designed to promote improvement in human physical, emotional and cognitive functions.



From the other (literacy) organization:


> Quoteog Team
> 
> When you volunteer in a program with your dog you’ll function as a team to work one-on-one with children as they read aloud to your dog.
> 
> Dogs are *certified *as a team with their handler and must pass the Dog Team Test.



As you can see they both use the word "certify" or "certified" dogs.


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

I'm not entirely sure what you are saying - I believe that you are agreeing that the TDI, Delta etc are registering groups.

There are all levels of training among groups that certify teams. Whether there is a lot of training in health fields, safety and health areas, animal stress levels, etc or just a little - when they state they certified teams they are saying they do the training.

From your quote the groups you mention are stating they certifed the team. As such, they would stand behind the team in any liability or court case.

There are a lot of groups that just register and a lot who certify - I am just saying be aware of how much education is involved and what the group behind the team will allow.

Off leash work, PT and OT are allowed by some groups, not others. If an activity is performed by a team that is not allowed by the rules of the registering group, they will not cover you for insurance.

The distinction between registered and certified still comes down to a couple of sentence:

A registering groups states a team passed a test, but that they were not involved in any training.

A certifying groups states they trained the team (they may also be the insuror.)

No where does it say all 'training' is equal. I say, get the best training you can for the health and safety of the team and the clients.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I'm just not sure what the difference is between TDI who does a test and my local organization who does a test plus a short practice test with the dogs. They don't require any other training.


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

Sorry - I don't know either.







Doesn't sound like any of the groups I know who certify.

Sounds like you are all doing great things though - I hope you continue to enjoy and work in AAT.


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

One of the best places I ever took my therapy dog was the VA Hospital


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

What is involved in certifying a dog to go into schools to help in the reading program?


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

There is no national (or even state) criteria, regs, or certifications for a therapy dog. In fact most Therapy Dogs are not "certified" but "registered" with whatever organization that tested them.

You need to ask the school where you wish to go. Two counties laying next to each other may be vastly different in what they require.

You will need to be approved by their school board who I'm sure will check with their lawyer, the principal, and the teacher in charge of the program.

Minimum, your dog will have to be obedient, gentle with the kids, and enjoy sitting and laying quietly with various children. Some children will be quiet readers while some will be wiggle worms. Dog must be in good health as kids tend to hug, kiss, and use these dogs as pillows to lean against. 

Basics would be obedience training, CGC, temperament evaluation, and a love of kids along with a health check up and okay given by your vet for such work. Do you have a Therapy Dog group in your area to work with?

Make sure you have liability insurance and it will cover your dog away from home as you will be responsible for any damages done by your dog.


----------



## 4dognight (Aug 14, 2006)

I do a reading program with my dog The schools reading specialist contacted our group and an e mail was sent out to our vol. It is done after school and usually the dog sits while the children read to him There are two to three kids in each group but read to the dog alone. This is a wonderful program The kids actually read much better to the dog. This is just how I got involved here I am sure different states do things differently Good luck!!


----------

